# Help! My betta going crazy!



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

It keeps on jumping and thrashing? Is it sick or is it just being active?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Fish often do this if there is alot of ammonia in the water.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

Uh-oh. What do I do to get rid of it? Will adding salt help?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Do a water change and keep up with water changes... how big is the tank?


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

It is a 5.5 gallon tank only for my betta. I do a water change everyday. My fish still jumps, thrashs, and flares.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you condition your water?


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, I do condition my water.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

have your water tested... it sounds as though it might be just a feisty fish, but it wouldn't hurt to get the water tested by your LFS. Also check to see if its actually itching or not.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

I dont think its itch since I dont see any white spots.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

that would be "ich" not itch... she meant if its itching it self on rocks or plants


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

> that would be "ich" not itch... she meant if its itching it self on rocks or plants


hahah not a she but a he! anyway... yeah itching is one of the first signs of ich


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

oh ok, ill get the water tested.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

cool  post the results


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

Nothing wrong with my water.


----------

